# what to do?



## taznavy (Aug 19, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this since I am new here but here I go.
On father's day my wife told me as she was drunk that she didn't love me and wanted out than start saying all kinds of stuff that I do that emotionally hurt her and the kids. A little background first. 

I am in the military station overseas with my wife(married for 4 years together for almost 6) and a 3 year old daughter and 1 year old son. We have been here for two years and I am a firefighter here working 24 hours shifts and working about 3-4 days a week give or take. We have one year left here before we go back to the states. My wife is a license LPN but there is not jobs here on base and she cannot work out in town do to the laws. 
She left about 2 weeks after fathers day with the kids and went back to the states(VIRGINIA) for almost 3 weeks to clear her head she said and during that time she said she wanted to come home and than leave(ERD) the proper way for here and the kids to go home on the military way and said she wanted to go to Texas where there was a guy she says is nothing but her best friend that is an ex and for me to be a GEO bachelor in the military. I told her no what so ever and than she change her mind and said Virginia where I should be able to get orders to again. 
Since she has come home we have been to our pastor twice and one counseling on base. She said she doesn't want to be married and that she is independent and that our daughter should be able to she that she can be independent and not relay and others for stuff.
Well $$$ is now an issue and she does the budget but we are in debt and it is not effecting us. I am part of the problem but when I try to get something done with the budget or anything I get I'll go home get my job and leave you with all the bills since they are in your name. Now I am being accused of getting drunk when I have been drunk in 5 years at someplace I have been once and it was with my wife while she was home in the states and sayign my kids aren't my priority I cant even get here to clean the house when I am home or even at work for 24 hours or more and the issue always causes a fight. She does the bare min. and cooks here and there when I am home. 
I am trying to get the next rank at work and I hope the NAVY lets me stay in, I am a firefighter with a few certs and EMT b and can get out early 2014 and make double what I make now and do so much more for my family. I am wondering what the hell should I do. This is just a min of what she is doing. I am not sayingI haven't done a few things in the past that I could have done better but she is being lazy and just not doing crap and than taking off when I am home whenever she chooses no matter what. Should I file for separation or not.


----------

